# How do you want to die?



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Have my memories wiped, get new body/avatar, begin new life cycle.


----------



## KSYHM (Sep 21, 2019)

I hope i'll be spectacular. Like eighty years old riding a nuke.


----------



## edten72 (Aug 8, 2019)

Quickly and painless. Fear of something is usually worse than the thing itself.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

A quick escape via heart attack in the night (or in the day), that's why I'm not afraid of fat. Again, I would rather die quickly rather than live the end of my life with dementia or a long progressive cancer. No, thank you. If I die young then that's fine too and I will just accept it when the moment comes.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Of old age outside as the sun is setting in France.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

skinny


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alice Alipheese said:


> ok, i dont know where else to post this, but ive had this conversation several times on and off with my INTJ friend.
> 
> how do you want to die? do you want it to happen in your sleep? do you want to face it? its something ive given quite a bit of though, i personally want to face it, since it will be the last thing we ever experience. and if it was relatively unpainful that would probably be nice.
> 
> iv even tossed the idea around of suicide in later years NOT from depression, but just so i can control those "last few moments" before oblivion how i damn well please rather than let it be up to chance or sudden, like a car crash, random death, cancer. or some other thing...


Maybe later. Not right now. I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

KSYHM said:


> I hope i'll be spectacular. Like eighty years old riding a nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

From having too much fun with my new wife. She should be Siamese twins joined at the hip. One a Scandinavian blonde, the other Asian. Both should be mute so they can’t argue. Around age 25 would be nice. They should be fun loving and like to travel. We would hang in Sweden or Norway during the summer. When it gets cold we would head for Rio. I could expire anywhere in the process and die happy.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Alone (or maybe with one other person, who isn't going to freak out/be traumatized for life from watching me die), painlessly, gradually and with my mind intact so that I can observe the experience of slipping away. Outside in nature on a comfortably warm, sunny day some place secluded and quiet.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Alone. Doesn't matter how. And before I become too old.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Soon, painlessly, without mental deterioration.
Grandma had Alzheimer's though, so making peace with the implications is a work in progress.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Humm I was pretty much ok with dying as long as it's not alone and I have my person with me (small group) to see me off. I would hate dying alone. The idea of dying right now in the hospital terrifies me because no one is allowed in except the sick due to C19. It would be nice if it was painless.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Dying in my sleep of course.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Something reeeaaally stupid. I wanna slip on a banana peel to death. That way I'll always be remembered with laughter.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Mabeller said:


> @Rascal01
> 
> I just smiled bc of your amusing imagination.
> 
> Id like to piss off to the otherside somewhere where my body would not become a burdain for others to bury


Not sure what to say about your choice of departure. It certainly happens but it will be tough to plan for. If COVID-19 really gets rocking you might get your wish sooner than you expected.

I’ve been to Scandinavia, Asia and Rio. Summer in Scandinavia is winter in Rio and vice versa. Travel means perpetual pleasant weather. Men are captivated by attractive women and who can choose among such beauty? Join a pair at the hip as your companions, dine well, drink your fill but (not to excess) laugh and savor life. As you drift away to the next world you may not even notice your departure...


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Launching a spirit bomb at an evil tyrant.


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

I really really wouldn'y want to die in hospital. Awful places, and if you are not allowed to have anyone you care about with you... 
I don't intend or want to go into an old people's home. Those are dire too. If it comes to that I've told my kids to point my wheelchair off the end of the pier and give one great big push. I'll wheel it the rest of the way.


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

Alone in a/my bed. 

Without any suffering. Peacefully. 

One day I told my best friend (intp) : Promise me, if we still know each other when we are old and tired, 
if I'm not fit, if I am suffering in any way, 
promise me you bring me to Switzerland to organize an euthanasia for me.

The roots of the word mean "good" and "death" in greek, so that is appealing. 
It is allowed for animals, I think such a right should be allowed here for humans as well, under extremelly strict conditions of course.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Covid 19


----------

